# phpmyadmin funktioniert nicht



## alexorg (23. März 2003)

hallo,

habe folgendes problem:

ich kann phpmyadmin nicht aufrufen auf meinem eigenen webserver (nur zum testen von scripten) 

es kommt immer folgende fehlermeldung:

Notice: Undefined index: HTTP_HOST in D:\server\HTDOCS\phpMyAdmin\libraries\common.lib.php on line 524

Notice: Undefined index: HTTP_HOST in D:\server\HTDOCS\phpMyAdmin\libraries\common.lib.php on line 526

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at D:\server\HTDOCS\phpMyAdmin\libraries\common.lib.php:524) in D:\server\HTDOCS\phpMyAdmin\index.php on line 43

Software:

Omnihttpd 2.0 prof.  (php version 4.3.1)
phpmyadmin 2.4.0
mysql 4.0.12 win32
os: Windows XP prof.

wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen hönnte!

ach ja und meine scripte laufen auch nicht vernünftig (gar nicht).
zum beispiel kommt bei einem diese fehler:

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY:wempty (sub)expression in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY:wempty (sub)expression in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

Warning: ereg() [function.ereg]: REG_EMPTY: in D:\server\HTDOCS\suche1.php on line 16

auf dem webspace bei meinem hoster läufts aber einwandfrei...


----------



## Christian Fein (24. März 2003)

hast du die config.php
unter host angepasst?

weil diese meldung sieht danach aus das du genau das vergessen hast 

 Undefined index: HTTP_HOST


----------



## alexorg (24. März 2003)

doch hatte ich... aber die anderen script gehen ja auch net richtig... also miegt es nicht an phpmyadmin


----------

